# Twist And Zap ( *update* about zap loving twist a little too much??)



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all... i joined this forum well over a year back cause it seemed like a great place to see other rats and get advice.. and it is... I dont really make posts on the forum but I got two new rats today and wanted to show them and ask people about them.

I used to have four rats but unfortunately they have all gone now which is why i decided to now get some more its wierd without them .. plus i just had to have my dog put down so its all been pretty heartbreaking... three of my rats were just under 3 years old and the forth was nearly 4.. my dog chloe was 19.



And heres my new boys Zap and Twist..... im not sure what twist is his fur is way more fluffy and looks curlier and his whiskers twist and curl hes the black and some grey hooded rat and zap i thought was adorable i love his markings and grey colour.



And heres their home


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

Twist is a rex, hehe. They're both adorable!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

There dumbo rats aswell i believe .. im just not so good on what colours and markings mean  but thank you


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

Cute! Chloe was gorgeous!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

Heres a newer pic of them.. there quite shy boys atm dont mind getting stroked at all but panic when they are being picked up .... there both eating but zap isnt drinking atm... hes also got a little blood on his nose now and keeps making little squeeks and sneezes so ill keep my eyes on him... i think there both going to be slow getting used to their new cage because they dont seem to want to move anywhere right now... my other rats just liked to explore as soon as i got them but each rat is different


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

very cute


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

Very handsome boys. I love Zap's blaze.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist And Zap*

Ok so the Boys are fine with me now and they explore the cage now too which is great they also like being in the ball.... twist likes exploring more and likes to run up to me give me a kiss and then go explore more... where as zap loves licking me ... they love to curl up on me and sleep too atm which is cute.... heres some more pics of them they always follow eachother but when snuggling zaps the boss.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist And Zap *zaps gay hehe???)*

Ok so i got the rats out again tonight and well zap was all jumpy and twitchy seemed really excited and kept running round and also attempting to excuse the word *hump* twist i took a quick video of what he was doing.. my other rats have never done this so any ideas?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DECwXJ9YSw


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe aww and phew .. my old four boys never done that but then again they didnt seem as affectionate as zap zap loves licking me and is the dominant one when it comes to cuddling so i guess thats why i just wanted to check.. these two are technically my 5 and 6th rats ive had and they all have had there own personalities and traits so i just didnt know why he was doing that as none of my others had


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah. I had males that did it and now my double Rex girl does it to my hairless girl. It's normal. Just make sure Zap's not injuring Twist since this is a sign of dominance.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

he does nibble at him whilst doing it but hes ok no marks from it because i kept checking everytime he done it ... and its funny how zap is smaller and is doing it to the larger rat.. they are very close tho it seems to me they like following each other and they both do notice if one is not near it and looks for the other one.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh and heres another pic i missed out of twist and his new ball with a slice of cheese in there hehe


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

My double Rex girl will be 2 months old on the first. My hairless girl is about a year old. It's more about personality than age. As long as the humping doesn't lead to fights, screaming, or injuries then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist And Zap ( *update* new pic!)*

aww and yeah i really dont know there age anyway i just know there young i think twist is slightly older tho .. they do have diffferent personalities but like i said there both very affectionate zap with the licking and cuddling and twist with the cuddling and odd few kisses everytime hes out...... i only got these two wednesday so there pretty friendly with me already .. when i got them twist nearly ran away from the lady at the petstore infact jumped from her onto the floor but im not suprised i mean she didnt seem very comfortable with them ... i hate pet shops but u know how it is and especially when theres no breeders i know of round here :/


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Heres zap asleep on my lap in their sheet he looks so like chilled out sorry for the bad pic my camera was too far away so used my phone and it was dark hehe.
And heres twist a few hours before getting a little slice of cheese out of the ball


----------



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awe, First of all they are so cute!
And second of all, They have a great house. 


Have fun with your ratties!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe thank you yeah there both adorable boys.. zap still tries to hump twist and wrestle him alot but now twist wrestles back .... there both very different personalities.. zap is happy to lick me all the time whereas twist doesnt do it much and preffers the little nibble.... zap likes to wrestle or just chill out and fall asleep on me where as twist likes to run arround and go down my top .. which isnt good when caught by surprise and he scratches ur boobs lol. There both really sweet boys always keen to go out i just open the cage door now and they climb out onto me


----------

